# Shoulda, woulda, coulda.....



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

The owner of the field where we train for agility asked my instructor for volunteers from her classes to do "a little video". My instructor wasn't really sure what it was all about. Needless to say....I didn't show up. Here's the video. I am really bummed. I will be especially bummed if it shows up on the Jumbotron at a Padres game at Petco Park.

http://youtu.be/wkggiawxwek

All of the dogs in the video are either classmates or friends.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

What a wonderful job! They make such a cool final product! You shoulda if you coulda! I woulda!


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

:3 That Jack is so handsome


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

> That Jack is so handsome


You should see him "in person". He really is a beautiful dog. His owner also shows him in conformation. His real name is Max. He is just beginning to compete in agility. He does very well.



> You shoulda if you coulda! I woulda!


I keep kicking myself!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

What a cool video! And I love that Jack!!! You can see his brain work! Really!  

Awwwe ... So sorry you didn't go.


----------

